# The Fates of the Children?



## Anamatar IV (Mar 20, 2003)

Who do you think had more to do with the curse upon the Children of Hurin:

Morgoth who cursed Hurin and his children

Glaurung whose coming brought about the curse, actions lengthened the curse, and passing ended it.


----------



## Celebthôl (Mar 20, 2003)

Morgoth as he brought about all the Evil in the first place (well thats on a very primal level)


----------



## Melko Belcha (Mar 20, 2003)

Morgoth

Turin's sister dying (U. Tales), leaving Morwen, the death of Saeros, betral by Mim, and the murder of Beleg was all due to the curse. And all this happened before Turin and Glaurung ever met.


----------



## Inderjit S (Mar 22, 2003)

Plus him and Finduilas never falling in love. Stupid curse.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Mar 27, 2003)

Having in mind the fact that Glaurung was Morgoth's "budy" and that the dragon was part of the curse,I think Melkor had more to do with the curse.........


----------



## Beleg (Mar 28, 2003)

Yeah, yeah Morgoth. His leaving of Doriath, his wedding to Nìniel, Nìniel's death, etc. Glaurung effected his life greatly but he did that all on the bidding of his master, so it's essentially Morgoth+I wish Tolkien would have expanded the romance between Findulias and Tùrin a bit more.


----------



## Lasgalen (Mar 30, 2003)

Since Glaurung was one of Morgoth's creatures, I would have to say Morgoth had the most to do with the curse on Hurin's children. 

-Lasgalen


----------



## Fingon (Apr 9, 2003)

Mae govannen,

Just wanted to add my opinion: Morgoth
Glaurung was just a tool for Morgoths play...



´O King to whom all birds are dear, speed now this feathered
shaft, and recall some pity for the banished Gnomes ´


----------

